# Laptop does not detect AC charger



## User7 (Sep 27, 2015)

I have an HP 8460p and when the AC line is connected everything is working good. When I unplugged charger the system "sees" it. But when AC line is plugged in again then the system does not detect it. How do I fix it?


----------



## scottro (Sep 27, 2015)

This might be a silly question, but are you absolutely sure you plugged it in firmly?  I know I have a laptop and if I don't really push the plug prongs into a socket on its power cord, it won't consider itself plugged in.


----------



## User7 (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes. When AC is plugged again, percent of battery do not small, so laptop work on charger....


----------



## tingo (Oct 2, 2015)

Are you sure that the system doesn't recognize the charger? What is the output of acpiconf(8) with and without the charger plugged in?


----------

